# Hello from Michigan



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!! I hope you enjoy your time with us.

That is a cute mini. I have one question, though. Will you be gelding him if you get him? I ask because they say that he has been used as a "teaser" stallion. Sometimes these horses/ponies can get a bit nasty being used this way....though not always. He will be a much easier and nicer pony if he is gelded, IMO

Whatever you decide, I hope getting him helps with your horse hunger. Just remember, though they may eat a bit less, they still need the same vetting, foot trimming, care as a horse and it will still be expensive.


----------



## iHorse (Sep 21, 2011)

> Will you be gelding him if you get him?


Yes, if I get him I'll turn him into a very fine and handsome gelding. They're a lot less stubborn if they've been gelded because they don't have those stallion-like urges (I'm sure you know what I mean). I don't like to deal with stubborn horses because my mom is scared of them (Yes, she's even scared of Miniature Horses). If she happens to visit my house I don't want the horse to act up and frighten her. That's another reason that I got rid of my other horses. She kept freaking out on me for no reason and made it something that I could no longer enjoy.

I'm browsing the listings in Michigan so perhaps in the future when I can move out of the house I'll know what I want and I'll have what I need without people freaking out on me. I surely hope my mom doesn't visit my house when I'm older (I know it sounds mean, but there's more behind it and I don't want to mention it).


----------



## iHorse (Sep 21, 2011)

Hm, I might actually be interested in having a Shetland Pony instead of a Miniature Horse. If I have a Shetland Pony I'll be able to drive him/her and that'd just give me another fun and great thing to do. I'll just have to wait and find out what truly suits me. I'm actually looking at a very nice Shetland Pony right now.

Link: Adorable riding and driving pony - Clip Clop Calypso


----------

